# Winter hats / Beanies / Caps For Vinyl Heat Transfer?



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

It me again. I am looking for cap / winter hats / and beanies that I can heat transfer thermaflex vinyl logos on. Can anyone help me out. The only cap I know will take the vinyl are the trucker foam hats. My customer wants a baseball hat as well as beanies for the winter for his workers. I ordered cotton twill ones from sanmar and the vinyl doesn't stick at all  just wasted some dollars on that. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Dziubek


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure why you vinyl is not sticking to the twill caps.....I have pressed many of them with both heat press vinyl and plastisol transfer and they work fine......


----------



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

these are the ones i bought I pressed them at 325 F do you think i should increase the heat or lower it?

SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories


----------



## anges (Dec 29, 2012)

Newgeneration.hk:Any Customizations are possible such as Raised 3D embroidery logo, Printing, Custom label, Taping, Satin Lining, etc…
Any Fabrics can be used such as Acrylic, Cotton, Wool, Polyester, or even customer's fabric, etc…

So, i think it is good for you !


----------



## toadily (Sep 25, 2007)

looking for youth beanies cotton would be awesome


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

dziubekUSA said:


> these are the ones i bought I pressed them at 325 F do you think i should increase the heat or lower it?
> 
> SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories


I know this is an old thread, but I'm curious if you ever determined why it wasnt sticking. I have applied vinyl to cotton blend (yupoong) hats both with a cap press and using a hanger 9 heat sealing iron (getting the idea from a video I saw about vinyl transfer onto shoes using a tacking iron) and havn't had an issue. I was thinking of buying the exact hats you had a problem with but now I'm wondering if theres a coating or something on them that make vinyl not stick.

Any info would be great.


----------



## uetinternational (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe its the type of material used on the products which made the vinyl not to stick to the beanie.


uet International (Home)


----------



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

I figured t out! Being a newbee I did not put enough pressure on them. Everything came out alright and the customer was satisfied!


----------

